# Who has 60lb injectors that can help me out here? I just got them, cannot get them dialed in.



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

Hola. I just managed to snag some Siemens 60lb DEKA IV injectors, but they came with no data. I have HP Tuners, and so after days of trial and error, I found a spreadsheet with injector data that seemed to work, but I am just having a really hard time dialing them in with my VVE tables, so I am thinking that I may have the wrong injector data. Does anyone have tips, data, or better yet, a tune from EFI Live or HP Tuners that I can look at to match the injector data? I have never set injectors up with HP Tuners, and I will be the first to admit I am super confused on what and where to add things. 

Any and all help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

RoninDusette said:


> Hola. I just managed to snag some Siemens 60lb DEKA IV injectors, but they came with no data. I have HP Tuners, and so after days of trial and error, I found a spreadsheet with injector data that seemed to work, but I am just having a really hard time dialing them in with my VVE tables, so I am thinking that I may have the wrong injector data. Does anyone have tips, data, or better yet, a tune from EFI Live or HP Tuners that I can look at to match the injector data? I have never set injectors up with HP Tuners, and I will be the first to admit I am super confused on what and where to add things.
> 
> Any and all help is appreciated. Thanks!


You have to program the fuel pump.









TRIFECTA: Now serving 60 lb/hr fuel injectors for your 1.4T (LUJ/LUV)


Old School Fuel Injectors Ironically, the relatively modern LUJ/LUV uses the relatively old-school “EV1” style fuel injector connector. As such, aftermarket fuel injector choices are somewhat limited unless costly harness adapters are used. Bosch “Green Giants” 42# Fuel Injectors These fuel injec...



www.trifectaperformance.com


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

I have the fuel pump licensed (hp tuners. I have licenses for my ECU and my FPCM) and I matched my flowrate and min injector pulse width in the fuel pump, as well. I actually have a bunch of Trifecta tunes (Elite package) for a bunch of different setups. I need to log and send them the data so that they can correct it, but I absolutely hate the fact that I cannot see what is actually being done to my car (and their files are heavily encrypted so I have gotten nothing via disassembly and/or other reverse engineering their stuff just to see what it is actually doing. Though, I do know a LOT more than most do about how it works now... haha. ).

What they said in the article is my next step to try. I can absolutely command lower fuel pressure and stuff. That is how i was going to get my 80s to work. I was just hoping someone with experience could help me out without attaching a crazy encrypted pricetag to it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

This is one of two posts that refer to a datalog reader. He has not been online for a few months, but he may share something with you if you can contact him. I cannot find the other one, but I looked at it three days ago.









Trifecta Log Reader - It's Back!


That's right, the original Trifecta log reader is back in action! As I mentioned before, I got at least 1 email a week since I stopped working on it asking if there was going to be an update and the answer was no. Once Trifecta obfuscated their code and encrypted their log files, I didn't have...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

Yeah. Dead link, but yeah. I can check it out. I am really just unimpressed with Trifecta for my tuning needs (though very technically impressed with Vince's coding skill, as I cannot reverse engineer it for no other reason but my own curiosity). I know exactly how they are doing their dvsm or whatever it is (hiding the tune and turning it off and on without a dealer knowing), and I have mapped a few tables, but I don't have a BDM for my ktag so I haven't been able to lift the bin and see. Anywho, I will hit him up. Thanks, man


----------



## 12'eco-6speed (Jun 12, 2019)

RoninDusette said:


> Yeah. Dead link, but yeah. I can check it out. I am really just unimpressed with Trifecta for my tuning needs (though very technically impressed with Vince's coding skill, as I cannot reverse engineer it for no other reason but my own curiosity). I know exactly how they are doing their dvsm or whatever it is (hiding the tune and turning it off and on without a dealer knowing), and I have mapped a few tables, but I don't have a BDM for my ktag so I haven't been able to lift the bin and see. Anywho, I will hit him up. Thanks, man


Hello I'm having same problem... did you get any headway?


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

Yessirree. They work great. Currently running pure e85 too. Only problem is cold starting but its livable. If you use hp tuners and want to pm me your tune I'll apply what I have and you can see if it works for you


----------



## 12'eco-6speed (Jun 12, 2019)

RoninDusette said:


> Yessirree. They work great. Currently running pure e85 too. Only problem is cold starting but its livable. If you use hp tuners and want to pm me your tune I'll apply what I have and you can see if it works for you


I do i do


----------

